

Learn Python for Finance in NYC in April - wesm
http://blog.lambdafoundry.com/the-inaugural-class-learn-python-for-finance-in-nyc/

======
bjoernw
This is great. Do any HN'lers plan on going?

~~~
joshklein
Yes - the class is being taught by wesm, and I'll be in the audience as well.

~~~
bjoernw
Cool, I signed up and will be there.

------
joshklein
If you're a student and the cost is prohibitive, shoot me a message - I have a
few free passes for HN'ers.

------
wcgortel
Would love to make it out to this, but am in another class on Mondays. Looks
worthwhile though.

